# Has Anyone Tried Using Hard Wood Pellets Instead of Wood Chips or Chunks?



## james1970 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I would like to know if anyone has tried hardwood pellets in their smoker/ bbq instead of using would chips or chunks? I was on aanothe bbq sight that was alking about this and now I would like to know if it is even worth while to try it.


----------



## b-one (Feb 10, 2016)

Pellets would burn to fast. The only way you could do it properly,that I can think of,would turn it into a pellet smoker totally chunks are great as they give a longer steady burn.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2016)

I use wood splits in mine they last a long time.

Al


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2016)

James I seen a post someone did lay the charcoal in the bottom,then poured pellets on the top.I guess you just have to layer the charcoal so it is close together

Richie


----------



## james1970 (Feb 12, 2016)

Thank you to everyone who has responded. I decided to go ahead and try pellets instead of wood chunks or chips. I found that the pellets do burn really fast, and they also spike the temperature in the smoker too. The pellets burned extremely hot!!! Even with dampening everything down it was hard to keep the temp. below 300F, which is great for chicken or Tri Tip. Not so good for ribs, pork butt, or brisket. The smoke flavor from the pellets was not as good as using wood chunks either. Pellets imparted a flavor that tasted like piss! Thank you everyone.


----------

